# CPU Aquamark



## Tomateeeee (21. April 2009)

Hi mal ne frage  ? 

Und zwar kann das sein das der Aquamark perfekt mit dem Core i7 skaliert .....

Wenn ich meine GTX 285 aufm C2D schnalle hab ich 20K weniger PKT bei mehr Takt ???? 

hab jetzt 306k bei 4.4 Ghz mit dem Core i bei C2D 4.66 Ghz komm ich nur auf knapp 280k 

Is euch das mal aufgefallen ???? aber nur im AM bei 01-03 siehst wieder anders aus ......

Aso wer nen Core i7 sein eigen nennt und ihn entsprechen mal "Prügeln" würde z.Bsp 4,5 Ghz und danach mal nen C2D zum Vergleich ..... 

wirds sehen ist also nur noch frage wie lange ihr noch den AM mit C2D oder Quads bencht ;D 

Vllt ist damit ja noch ne Pkt steigerung drinne ... aso 100 MHz mehr Takt haben mir gleich 10 K Pkt mehr eingebracht


----------



## der8auer (21. April 2009)

Ja der Core i7 skaliert bei gleichem Takt besser. Allerdings lassen sich die C2D CPUs durchschnittlich höher takten wodurch bessere Ergebnisse erziehlt werden können.


----------

